# Camera ACTION



## littleowl (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2013)

Great shots and beautiful horses! :coolpics:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice photos, Littleowl.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Horses in motion are beautiful.  Had to cover a local rodeo when I was stationed in Texas.  THAT was . . . exciting...


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_Now i know where i have seen the first lot of photos, SHS good shots as usual  love the horses C_


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 24, 2013)

Those horses all have really short legs, amazing they can jump that high. 



Seriously, great shots.


----------

